# kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 + alsa + intel

## Kimmei

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

Kernel compilato come con supporto alla scheda audio built-in e tutto cioò che riguarda alsa come modulo. 

alsaconf dixit:

```
 No supported PnP or PCI card found.              │

                                                                │                                                          │

                                                                │  Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?   │

                                                                │                                                       
```

Non trova poi nemmeno nulla sotto legacy ISA.

Cercando di fare partire alsa

```
iilaiel linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8-tilug/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                        [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                                                         
```

Quando usavo 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 andava senza problemi. Che faccio?

----------

## Peach

brasa la directory dei moduli del kernel e ricompilalo

ovvero:

```
# rm -rf  /lib/modules/`uname -r`

# cd /usr/src/linux/

# cp .config ~/config-`uname -r`

# make mrproper

# cp ~/config-`uname -r` .config

# make oldconfig

# make && make modules_install
```

infine non dimenticarti di copiare l'immagine del kernel (bzImage) in /boot/

----------

## Kimmei

Ancora non và però ha cambiato error message:

```
iilaiel ginko # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

                   (default mode)

  -P,--pedantic    don't restore mismatching controls (old default)

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

```

----------

## Peach

posteresti: 

```
grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config
```

e al massimo prova anche a ridare 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

 e vedi se in /var/log/messages appare un errore più specifico

----------

## Kimmei

```

iilaiel ginko # grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

```

```
iilaiel ginko # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1497: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                   [ !! ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

                   (default mode)

  -P,--pedantic    don't restore mismatching controls (old default)

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

```

----------

## nikko96

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iilaiel ginko # grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

Proverei con questo,ciao.

----------

## Kimmei

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *Kimmei wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> iilaiel ginko # grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

Provato con "m" provato "y", na mazza in croce....  :Crying or Very sad: 

In effetti avrei una domanda per federico: gioia bella ma quando hai rivoltato il mio kernel che hai combinato a quella povera scheda audio? Magari se inizio a capire "perchè" prima o poi trovo un "come fare".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nikko96

Hai provato ad attivare tutti i vari codec  sotto quella voce o hai attivato

solo CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL ?

----------

## Kimmei

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad attivare tutti i vari codec  sotto quella voce o hai attivato
> 
> solo CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL ?

 

Sei sicuro che debba attivare TUTTA sta roba???

```
# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set
```

Nel caso la risposta fosse "si" saresti così gentile da spiegarmi perchè, mi piacerebbe capire cosa serve a cosa e via discorrendo.

----------

## crisandbea

devi attivare solo questa  voce :

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL  
```

  e poi verificare che stac usa la tua scheda audio, per dargli il driver giusto.

ciao

----------

## nikko96

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*   Hai provato ad attivare tutti i vari codec  sotto quella voce o hai attivato
> 
> solo CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL ? 
> 
> Sei sicuro che debba attivare TUTTA sta roba???
> ...

 

Mi riferivo ai diversi codec hda-intel:

```
SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK

SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG

SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA

SND_HDA_GENERIC
```

e qualcun'altro ancora.

----------

## crisandbea

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *Kimmei wrote:*    *nikko96 wrote:*   Hai provato ad attivare tutti i vari codec  sotto quella voce o hai attivato
> 
> solo CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL ? 
> 
> Sei sicuro che debba attivare TUTTA sta roba???
> ...

 

perchè inserirli tutti se può inserire solo il suo??? sapendo da questo comando  

```
cat /proc/asound/Intel/codec#0 
```

i codec usati ??

ciauz

----------

## nikko96

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè inserirli tutti se può inserire solo il suo??? sapendo da questo comando  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E' solo un estremo tentativo,non credo che quel codec sia compreso,

quindi in tal caso dovrebbe provare con gli alsa esterni al kernel,magari smascherandoli.

Ciao.

----------

## Kimmei

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> devi attivare solo questa  voce :
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL  
> ```
> ...

 

Ehm ti ricordo che i sono l'utonta super niubba del forum? Puoi tradurre in italiano?

Edit: è valido ancheper gli altri. Non offentevi ma se date per scontato che tutti sappiano già tutto fare scappere molti potenziali nuovi utenti.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   devi attivare solo questa  voce :
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL  
> ```
> ...

 

è tradotto in italiano    :Laughing:      , devi compilare nel kernel quella voce, prima però fai questo comando 

```
cat /proc/asound/Intel/codec#0 
```

 magari non hai codec#0 , ma codec#1 etcc...   e verifica che stac usa la tua scheda, probabilmente è una SIGMATEL, cosi abiliti sia la voce che ti ho segnalato prima CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL, sia quella relativa al codec SIGMATEL, sempre nel kernel.

ciauz

----------

## Kimmei

Cris un'altra domanda da utonta, porta pazienza? Ma che diavolo è uno "stac"? Escludendo che si tratti di cibo o di una qualceh formula alchemica, l'annosa domanda resta.  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Cris un'altra domanda da utonta, porta pazienza? Ma che diavolo è uno "stac"? Escludendo che si tratti di cibo o di una qualceh formula alchemica, l'annosa domanda resta. 

 

vedila semplicemente come un codec utilizzato dalla tua scheda audio.  

ciauz

----------

## Kimmei

Allora io a livello kernel ho attivo:

Device dirvers-->soun-->alsa-->PCI

```
        <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                                             │ │

  │ │                                   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem   
```

La guida [/url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml[url] dà solo e unicamente questo modulo per la mia scheda.

```
<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

```

Avevo provato anche ad attivare

```
 <M> Intel HD Audio                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                   [ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver (NEW)                                                    │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                    │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                             │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                        │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                        │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support (NEW)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support (NEW)                                               │ │

  │ │                                   [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser (NEW)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                   [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio (NEW)         
```

Comunque quelli sono gli unici dirver x intel 

Domanda idiota ma da una versione all'altra del kernel hanno eliminato qualcosa in merito alle intel? Per onor di cronaca il modem lo ho provato ad aggiungerlo perchè solo con controller non andava.

Any other suggestion[/url]

----------

